#ubuntu-unregged 2013-04-01
<FloodBot1> mattswe: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> lisa_20, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> webleim, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 123?
<FloodBot1> Jonathan_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> ReAzem, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which month has only 28 days?
<FloodBot1> ReAzem: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> sk1special, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 1 in letters, not in digits
<sk1special> one
<FloodBot1> nibbler__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a blue butterfly?
<FloodBot1> sk1special: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> cam`: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Ghoul__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> xorox90_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> michal_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot1> michal_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot2> marahin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot2> Ghoul__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> mattswe: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> nibbler__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a blue butterfly?
<nibbler__> blue
<FloodBot1> nibbler__: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> xorox90__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> tredory_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Linux is the kernel that Ubuntu uses. How many letters are in 'Linux'?
<FloodBot3> xorox90__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> tredory_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Linux is the kernel that Ubuntu uses. How many letters are in 'Linux'?
<FloodBot2> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot3> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-04-02
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-04-03
<FloodBot1> Tribaal: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> fooldrew: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> cam`: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Stardroid__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Hypnotoad: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> xorox90__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> zoktar: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> kloeri: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Reanimator: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> BotaniCar, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is South Africa in?
<FloodBot1> BotaniCar: Please give your answer here in the channel
<BotaniCar> This is something new :)
<BotaniCar> Africa
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> ubuntulog: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Stardroid__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> herbertwest, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What continent are the United States of America in?
<herbertwest> America
<FloodBot1> herbertwest: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<herbertwest> black
<FloodBot1> Siebjee, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> BotaniCar|2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot1> Stardroid__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> cam`: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Ghoul__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<Siebjee> Hi All. I'm having issues with xen and a freshly installed ubuntu12.10 desktop fully updated. Unable to access the terminal (ctrl+alt+F1) and when logging in my user, my gui just freezes up... Anyone able to help me ?
<genii-around> Siebjee: First you have to answer the bot's question, then it will let you go to #ubuntu for support. The question from FloodBot1 was: <FloodBot1> Siebjee, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the moon?
<Siebjee> Was is as a pm or something ?
<Siebjee> cuz i havent seen that questio
<genii-around> Perhaps you've put the floodbots on ignore ;)
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-04-04
<FloodBot1> Lukemob, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Ghoul__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> BenLrax, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many months are there in a year?
<BenLrax> 12
<FloodBot1> BenLrax: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> rgreening, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 plus 1 (2+1)?
<FloodBot1> cabpa______, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> netsjanek, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 7 minus 1 (7-1)?
<netsjanek> 6
<FloodBot1> netsjanek: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Marziano, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> tom646, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first name of Andrew Tanenbaum (the creator of Minix, which inspired the creation of Linux)?
<FloodBot1> nick_377, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 2 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<nick_377> two
<FloodBot1> nick_377: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<tom646> Andrew
<FloodBot1> tom646: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<77CAAVMF2> (Sorry about this.)
